# Utah Hog Hunt?



## Tattertot

Any wild hog hunts in Utah? I know it's been talked about before, don't know how to search the old posts. Any info would be helpful. 

Thanks


----------



## HOGAN

down in st george by the virgin river, escapee hogs gone wild! that or korin (sp), or talk to elk22, he may set you up with a "wild hog hunt"! :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29

Todd Yates (that name will make you numerous friends in a hurry to any waterfowler) does hog hunts in Corrinne, certainly not wild, just shock prodded old hogs from the auction that no one else buys and some that he raises, some seem to really like it, whatever.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

there one up in corrine that has them. It like 300 something for a hunt. I have looked in to them a couple times. Cant think of the name right now.

there this one that up in IDAHO 
http://www.europeanwildboarhunt.com/./index.html


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter

Hey Tatter, I dont know of any in Utah that are really good.

We are talking about taking one into Cali though. We are looking at a few different ranches that have them down there. We are going to talk to the outfitters in January when we go to the SCI show in Reno. We are trying to put together about 5 or 6 guys to go on the hunt. Do you want me to give you the info when we finalize things?


----------



## Nambaster

Here is the number to the guy in Corrinne His name is Todd 435 994 0113. I still havent done it but his pigs are not of the curly tail variety. I doubt that it is a hard hunt though. He also does some goat hunts for close to the same price. They own quite a bit of land from what I hear so the animals are definitely free roaming. It's not the type of hunt you would brag about from what I hear but its something worth considering. I love pork so I am definitly considering it for my wifes first ever hunt.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Here is a pig hunt that I did in Corrine. It wasnt really a hunt. We walked about a mile and then found the pigs. I shot him with the ML. He weighted 400 pounds


----------



## Packout

Most all the hogs on the Corrine Ranch come from local auctions. Yes, some breeding is done on the ranch, but most of those boars are just good old farm pigs. Those boars at the auction sell for 2-10 cents per lb. So a 300 lb pig would cost about $6-30. Of course shooting one in the brush is why the thing costs an extra $300.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Maybe you can check on this link for a little better hunt.

http://www.coloradowildelk.com/exotic.html


----------



## bossloader

my brother and i did the pig hunt last year (corrine) it was great! not bought at auction they are free roming on 6500 acers of land they might have started out as farm raised but are now free rome. we are going again in march let us know if your interested it is a great thing for a new hunter to do.


----------

